# VW Bus is back............



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.caranddriver.com/news/volkswagen-bulli-concept-news:D


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Fixed link = http://www.caranddriver.com/news/volkswagen-bulli-concept-news

BTW, that article is over 4 years old.

I did like those back in the 1960's.


----------



## Viking (Mar 16, 2009)

ZoomZoom said:


> Fixed link = http://www.caranddriver.com/news/volkswagen-bulli-concept-news
> 
> BTW, that article is over 4 years old.
> 
> I did like those back in the 1960's.


I remember crossing the Lake Washington floating bridge, East side of Seattle, Washington in the late 1960's and were the bridge had a draw section the roads made a slight S turn and on one corner there was a VW Bus sitting on it's top, those older buses had a habit of bunching up their rear axles and getting tipsy, over the years I've also seen a few VW bugs on their tops for the same reason.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

VW vans are for hippies.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Used to see these by the hundreds in concert venue parking lots.


----------



## RevJammer (Apr 24, 2012)

Here is a VW bus...


----------

